# hog lights



## speedy claxton (May 10, 2012)

Anyone ever use the mini sniper hog light for there bow? Just wondering if they are as good as they advertise them to be. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## sniper1 (May 13, 2012)

i have one on my PSE... have not hunted it yet but have practiced after dark...works great


----------



## Catdaddy SC (May 15, 2012)

I have a Hawglite Marauder. It works well. I think any of those will do you a good job up to 25-30 yards.


----------



## porkless1 (Jun 17, 2012)

I bought a sniper hawg light and I tell you.......well I am now a dealer for the. We sold 14 last week around here. At Oconee Ridge thats what we use to stalk with you can walk rite up to them!


----------



## jmoughton (Sep 12, 2012)

I bought one of the kill lights that attach to your bow like a stabilizer, and I tried it out for the first time this past weekend. I had a pack of hogs come in like clock work right after dark, and I let them get to the feeder 15 yards away, and when I turned the light on you would have thought I hit one of them in the head with a baseball the way they scatered. Gonna try it again, and try to turn the light on, and bring it down to them. I hope I didnt spend that money for nothing. It is the green light that I have.


----------



## porkless1 (Sep 12, 2012)

We did a test live in the field. We had a group of about 30 hogs and walked right up to them with the red light on them and we got with in tail grabbing distance with the red one. The green seem to put the in alert mode. We are dealers for them and we use them in or outfitter business they seem to work well. We have quick attach mounts and our hunters killed 5 hogs with them last weekend. Hope this helps!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 13, 2012)

jmoughton said:


> I bought one of the kill lights that attach to your bow like a stabilizer, and I tried it out for the first time this past weekend. I had a pack of hogs come in like clock work right after dark, and I let them get to the feeder 15 yards away, and when I turned the light on you would have thought I hit one of them in the head with a baseball the way they scatered. Gonna try it again, and try to turn the light on, and bring it down to them. I hope I didnt spend that money for nothing. It is the green light that I have.







porkless1 said:


> We did a test live in the field. We had a group of about 30 hogs and walked right up to them with the red light on them and we got with in tail grabbing distance with the red one. The green seem to put the in alert mode. We are dealers for them and we use them in or outfitter business they seem to work well. We have quick attach mounts and our hunters killed 5 hogs with them last weekend. Hope this helps!



I've used them for years with depredation permits in SC. Now they are legal for everyone here.

Here are some tips. Some colors(red and green) work better than others(white light), but what scares them is leaving a light on too long or moving it around causing shadows to move around the hog. Both will scare them.

When hogs come in I point it at them and just flick it on and off in quick bursts(about 20 seconds apart), like lightning. I do this repeatedly with increasing the time I keep the light on them. After about 2-4 minutes, they will be conditioned where I can keep the light on any group of nervous hogs.  Just remember, for the shot, draw and aim in their direction before cutting the light on.



Here's a real spooky boar that wouldn't come in  during daylight. He was too spooky to get a shot on for a good while after dark.


----------



## Shafted (Oct 31, 2012)

Had many diff lights i just bought the Kill light from Elusive wildlife outdoors HANDS DOWN BEST ON THE MARKET!!! works great with a bow comes w pressure switch and nice mounts. And gives you up to 250 yrds of shooting light if using a rifle.


----------



## weekender (Nov 1, 2012)

good boar Catdaddy


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 3, 2012)

Have any of you guys tried the lights that mount under the feeder?


----------



## Todd E (Nov 3, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Have any of you guys tried the lights that mount under the feeder?



op2:


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2012)

Todd E said:


> op2:



Why would it get good?  It is legal to shoot hogs at night with a light and it is also legal to hunt hogs over bait.   I would think one of the lights that stays on all the time after dark would be less likely to spook the hogs.


----------



## jmoughton (Nov 5, 2012)

I dont have a book with me, but dont it say the light has to be attached to you?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 6, 2012)

jmoughton said:


> I dont have a book with me, but dont it say the light has to be attached to you?



We have a streetlight at our camp that no one uses in our pecan orchard and hogs tear it up around that lightpole.  A few members have killed hogs under that light.  The law used to be a 6 volt light that you carried, but I think the new laws did away with voltage restrictions.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 6, 2012)

After looking at it, it does says it has to be carried on the person.  Doesn't make sense that you can use a spolight, but not a floodlight.  I guess we need to talk to the DNR and lawmakers about this.


----------



## jmoughton (Nov 7, 2012)

I would think that if you were at your camp, and they were coming under a flood light that was there you would be ok, but it would be up to DNR interpretation at that point.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 15, 2012)

I use a Fenix PD30 led light clamped to my scope...it works great. I did cut a disc of green plastic from a ginger ale bootle to make a filter for it.


----------



## catdaddy (Feb 16, 2013)

I used a red light this past hunt a few weeks ago for the first time and when the hogs got to the feeeder I would flip the light on and back off to see if they would spook and man they didnt like it a bit, never could keep them still when I would cut it on. Got any suggestions for the next hunt? Maybe try a green light or turn it on before they actually get there or........? What sux is I only get down there once a year so experimenting is pretty limited. Might try to get back early summer again. Let me hear some thoughts.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Feb 19, 2013)

Usually when the hogs come to the feeder, they will stay a while. We put a trail cam with the flash at the feeder, it shoots at 1 minute intervals. The flash doesn't bother the hogs at all, obviously they get use to it. This also lets us know when 1 shows up at night. We have used white and green lights to shoot by, the white light spooks the hogs, the green light has worked well.


----------



## Killinstuff (Feb 19, 2013)

Not putting the light right on them works best for me. Shine it off into the night so that it only lights up the kill zone enough to shoot. I have my light rigged with a clamp I took off a cheap heat lamp from Home Depot. I can clamp it to my tree stand or the top of the shooting window in my pop up blind and when a hog gets in front of me I turn it on. The pig is in the glow of the light and I'm 10 yards or closer for a longbow shot. And my light is a $20 LED with a piece of red plastic bag rubber banded over the lens. Works great.


----------



## E fudd (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a sniper hog light "the destroyer" mounted on my rifle. It's a well built light. Sniper light use colored led lights instead of a colored filter. The pressure switch allows you to use either the high or low beam without having to cycle through both beams. Light output is outstanding.


----------



## Shafted (Mar 20, 2013)

Elusive wildlife outdoors "KILL LIGHT" is 2nd to none check em out


----------



## sniper1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Update: I've killed 4 with my mini sniper (red) on my PSE.   Had 1 solo boar that I played with for 25 minutes.  When I turned the light on, he would run to the bushes.  As soon as it went off, he came back.  I aim high, then lower the light on them.  Had a group of 17 come out and it didn't bother them a bit.  After I shot the 1st one in the group, I cut off the light, they all (but 1) came back and I shot another one


----------

